# JSP form-Daten (ohne name-Attribut) an Servlet = Problem



## user0001 (17. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine eher allgemeine Frage. Habe ein JSP, welches per POST an ein Servlet Daten schickt. Normalerweise bekommt man ja die einzelnen Daten (in der doPost-Methode) per request.getParameter('NameDesInputFeldes'). Alternativ könnte ich die Daten auch per request.getInputStream() auslesen und in ein anderes Objekt schreiben. Funktioniert soweit gut. Wenn ich nun allerdings hingehen und sowas mache wie


```
<form method="post" action="meinServlet">
Daten: <input type="text" />
...
</form>
```

Da ich das "name"-Attribut weggelassen habe, bekomme ich natürlich die Daten nicht mehr per request.getParameter(...). Das werniger gute scheint zu sein, dass ich die Daten überhaupt nicht mehr herankomme, denn auch request.getInputStream() liefert mir nichts mehr. Ist das so gewollt bzw. gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit mehr, an die eingegeben Daten des input-Feldes heranzukommen?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die zahlreichen Antworten. 

Gruß

user0001


----------



## maki (17. Jul 2008)

Formdaten ohne Namen ist quatsch, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## BjörnBu (18. Jul 2008)

VORSICHT NICHT 100% SICHER

Ich denke, dass das am HTTP Protocol liegt, dass keine Parameter ohne Name enthalten darf. Habe nicht nachgeschaut, aber kann man im Zweifelsfall ja googlen. Deshalb müsste dann auch der InputStream leer sein bzw den Parameter nicht enthalten


----------



## user0001 (18. Jul 2008)

Danke für die Antworten. Hört sich logisch an.

@maki: Das mag stimmen, aber ich möchte ja keine Formulardaten versenden, sondern die Daten selbst zusammenbasteln (und dabei möglichst keinen Overhead haben) und ans Servlet schicken. Aber ich habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich die Namen der Variablen kurz gewählt. Über 2 Byte extra wird sich sicher niemand beschweren.

Gruß

user0001


----------



## Pansen (31. Jul 2008)

Warum liest du nicht einfach alle Request Paramete aus?????

Enumeration<?> parameter = request.getParameterNames();

		/* Der key */
		String key = null;
		/* Der Wert passend zum key */
		String value = null;

		/* Attribute laden */
		while (parameter.hasMoreElements()) {
			key = (String) parameter.nextElement();
			value = (String) request.getParameter(key);

Dann bekommst du alle in der Form enhaltenen Parameter und Attribute!!!

Etwas einen festen Wert zu Vernüpfen ist nicht gerade generisch und erhöht den Wartungsaufwand.


----------



## flower1800 (2. Aug 2008)

PDpFV8 hdhfj fhiodj hijdfio hdfijhio dfj hoidjhio dfjojhdfo ijhfo dijh


----------



## flower1800 (2. Aug 2008)

df3T2j hdhfj fhiodj hijdfio hdfijhio dfj hoidjhio dfjojhdfo ijhfo dijh


----------

